# Cool sunscreen tip.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 335<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">KEEP YOUR COOL-_SUN SCREEN TIP.<o></o>_[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>Capt. Ken Roy</o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Keep your sun screen in your drink cooler. Every time you get a drink, re-apply sun screen. Cool sun screen is mighty refreshing. Maybe this will help you remember to re-apply often.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">My daughter came up with this one.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you really need to write a book with all these!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

And don't forget to put it on before you leave the house! It works best if it has some time to soak in before getting out in the sunlight.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

. . . and apply SPF to your lips! The sun does not like me at all, so I know these things - LOL . . Thanks for the post!!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

And sunscreen has a shelf life. That sunscreen fron ly throw away!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I started fishing way before Sun Screen was invented. Luckily, I always wore a hat and shirt. I haven't fished in shorts since 1963 and seldom did before that.

A week ago today, I had my semi-annual Derm appointment. This time I lost part of my right eye-lid---ouch! That hurt and it still does. The bill hurt too. I never go without a shirt and lost a chunk out of my back last week too. Go figure?

The backs of my hands look like they've worn out 3 bodies. I wear sungloves these days but it is kinda like locking the barn after somebody stole the cow.

Back to "Fishing Tips 101." Lots to do today. Mostly photography.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

That's a great common sense tip...I would have never thought of..tell the young lady thanks!:clap


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm, and if you use the aersol sunscreen that would be pretty COOL...(haha I made a pun)


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

What is sunscreen:banghead Have never had to put that on.:bowdown


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *FelixH (4/23/2008)*And don't forget to put it on before you leave the house! It works best if it has some time to soak in before getting out in the sunlight.




Absolutely! I always put it on at home and then stand under a fan or a/c vent. Once it dries it will last much, much longer, but no matter what you still have to re-apply it. I grew up looking at Derm magazines and the pictures really didn't sink in until I saw a picture of a guy riding a Harley with sunglasses who had his nose removed from skin cancer. Now sunscreen is an everyday occurrence. BTW, Aveeno just came out with a SPF 70.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I am white as skim milk and pretty much have to wear sunscreen. I love the aerosal stuff. Since they came out with that I dont use the lotions anymore. Its easier to apply drys a lot quicker. Granted its more expensive to buy. But I will pay a little extra for something that works.

A lot of people forget about getting some sun on there scalp, I coat my hair down with the aerosal stuff. Nothing worse then going fishing all day going home for a shower and you have gotten no sun on you and thats great and all but you put your head under that hot water and go to jerking it right back out just as quick too. Any part of my skin that is exposed to the sun, I keep sunscreen on. Also remember you can get a sunburn when its over cast and you can also get a sunburn under wearing a plane white t-shirt.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

If I applied sunscreen every time I went into the cooler, I would be dripping with that stuff by noon.:letsdrink


----------



## CorpsmanUp32 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Capt, that is a great tip.


----------

